# 3,300 RPM for Tecumseh 10HP. Is it in Range?



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I just installed my Ebay tachometer on my MTD. The reading I got was around 3,300 RPM with full throttle standing still. Is that about right for a 10HP Tecumseh Sno King engine?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tecumseh specs are 3,450 +- 150 so the range would be 3,300-3,600. I always prefer on the low side because the engine lasts longer but it also needs to perform.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> I just installed my Ebay tachometer on my MTD. The reading I got was around 3,300 RPM with full throttle standing still. Is that about right for a 10HP Tecumseh Sno King engine?


Yes, right in the neighborhood for a factory setting.:smile2:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

IMHO, a 10hp Tec has Enough Torque that You Don't need to Run it at Higher RPM's. The Governor Will Kick in When You Need The Power. I Have One on My Early 924 32" Machine, and That One's a Keeper!


----------



## sirduke.spiteri3 (12 mo ago)

What are the rpms on a 5hp tecumseh engine, on an mtd snow blower?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

sirduke.spiteri3 said:


> What are the rpms on a 5hp tecumseh engine, on an mtd snow blower?


3600, but make sure the oil is always full or it will spit the con rod out.


----------



## VaSnowfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

I set my Tecumseh flatheads at a no load RPM of 3300 - 3350. Allowing for governor droop, that puts them within the upper part of torque curve when they're working. 

The attached has the torque / horsepower curves for the 318 cc engine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I previously would set them closer to 3600, but have backed down to 3300-3400 to help better extend the life of the engine. I believe it works. That and good oil.


----------

